# Solved: Trying to get an old Windows 95 game to play



## Amoeba (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi, I have Windows 7 and I am trying to get an older Windows 95 game to play. I have tried:

1) Setting compatibility mode to 95 and colours to 256. It crashed with many errors.
2) Getting upgraded versions of files in the folder. Fixed certain errors but it still crashed upon starting a new game from the main menu, though the game's main menu seems to work.
3) Putting Windows XP on Virtual Box and installing a clean copy of the game on there. No errors this time but it still crashed after starting a new game from the main menu.
4) Putting Windows 95 on Virtual Box in hopes of installing it on there. I haven't had much success with this as I get missing dll errors every time I try to do anything and I can only seem to get basic 16 colour graphics, I don't know how to improve the graphics. The game requires 256 colours. I haven't even managed to get to the point of installing the game (missing dll errors, need to figure out that one too), though I have managed to load the game files over to the virtual machine.

It's been a long time now. I'm really starting to lose hope. Can anyone here please help?

Also could an admin please if you have a spare moment and happen by remove the "last edit" message at the bottom? It makes my post look tacky. Thanks, though it's fine if you don't have the time.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Name of game?
Did it ever run on Windows XP?


----------



## Amoeba (Jul 1, 2007)

Evolution the game of intelligent life was what it was called.



> Putting Windows XP on Virtual Box and installing a clean copy of the game on there. No errors this time but it still crashed after starting a new game from the main menu.


I hear some people have got it working on XP without issue, but for others it just won't. For one person I read who was having trouble it was a simple case of clicking a file in the game folder (EVOL.REG) that does something to something called a registry, and it suddenly worked after that. I double clicked the same file, it asked me if I wanted to do a registry or something, I clicked yes, it said it was successful. But it still crashed after clicking 'start' on the game.


----------



## Amoeba (Jul 1, 2007)

I have resolved this problem. For the few of you browsing google looking for a solution, try changing the desktop colour settings to 16-bit. I don't know why, but it suddenly working now that I've done this on XP.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

That would make sense considering the original system requirements were:
60 MHz Intel Pentium Processor, 16 MB RAM, 8-bit color SVGA


----------

